# Setup Guide 6D Mark II



## Grant Atkinson (Aug 15, 2017)

I have just started using our new 6D Mark II mostly for wildlife and nature photography. The camera has grown a lot in its capabilities, and it has also expanded in many ways, especially when it comes to configuration and setup. With that in mind, we have prepared a quick setup guide for new users: http://www.grantatkinson.com/blog/canon-6d-mark-ii-setup-for-wildlife-photography
My wife and I are using the 6D Mark II alongside our other Canon camera bodies like the 5Dmk3, 5Dmk4, 80D, 7Dmk2 and 1DX. We are enjoying the versatility that having a DPAF, swivel-screen camera in full-frame format is bringing. Combined with its better AF, faster fps, decent buffer and excellent low light performance, we are finding it can do a decent job as a wildlife camera, and its the lightest full-frame camera in our bags, which is good for travel. We will be expanding the Setup guide over the coming days and weeks.
Hope that the setup guide may be useful to new users or prospective upgraders.
Cheers
Grant


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 15, 2017)

Grant,
Thank you so much for this.Your setup guides are excellent. I look forward to reading the 6D II one.

Can I ask you: How do you go about the limited level of AF system customisation (AF Cases) available in 6D II menu? I have recently stepped up to 5D level body from 6D and AF system customisation available to 5D level body users is difficult to overestimate.


----------



## candyman (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you Grant. The setup guide is very helpful. It reads better than the Canon manual


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Aug 15, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Grant,
> Thank you so much for this.Your setup guides are excellent. I look forward to reading the 6D II one.
> 
> Can I ask you: How do you go about the limited level of AF system customisation (AF Cases) available in 6D II menu? I have recently stepped up to 5D level body from 6D and AF system customisation available to 5D level body users is difficult to overestimate.



Hi SecureGSM
Thanks for the response 
I find that the 6Dmk2 actually shares much of its AF configuration options with the 5D series, the 7D2 and the 1DX bodies, but those options are just not grouped in the same dedicated AF menu tab, and there are no AF Cases. The AF Cases on the 1DX, 5d and 7d2 cameras are really just a grouping of three parameters.
1. Ai Tracking Sensitivity;
2 Accelerate/Decelerate Tracking
3. AF point auto switching.

So the 6Dmk2 has all of those options, they are just individually listed under the C.Fn Autofocus menu.
For me, I don't personally use any of the AF Cases per se, on my 7D2, 5D and 1DX bodies, by choice. I find it easier for me to actually try understand what the AF is doing when I make changes to those parameters, rather than picking a preset Case and trying to then deconstruct what may be working for me or not. Therefore I use the My Menu tab on my 7Dmk2, and my 5D, 1DX bodies to select those three AF parameters and keep them instantly available so I can make changes one parameter at a time. I have attached a quick image of the back screen of my 7Dmk2 in My Menu to show the three AF parameters. I do the same with all my Canon bodies. I also usually include Ai Servo image priority in that screen. 
I also did a series of AF Setup videos on Youtube for the 5Dmk4 with a similar approach.

Which other AF functionality are you missing or finding difficult to combine with the other bodies between the 6Dmk2 and the 5D bodies? 

Cheers
Grant


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Aug 15, 2017)

candyman said:


> Thank you Grant. The setup guide is very helpful. It reads better than the Canon manual


I appreciate that Candyman


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you, Grant.
I suppose, one can utilise the C1, C2, C3 dial options and assign AF settings per case accordingly.
There are only couple of things that I prefer the 5D level bodies for:

AF Point Selection joystick being the major point in case for me.
Better AF spread.
Higher level of button customisation.
DoF button location and size I use it routinely as I have Spot AF assigned to the button.
second card slot - if and when I need redundancy.
better metering system, tracking ability (5D IV).




Grant Atkinson said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > Grant,
> ...


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 15, 2017)

Another helpful guide, Grant. The time you put into these is appreciated. 

You seem to have a nice range of Canon bodies there, so what is your initial thought on the utility of the 6D2 AF tracking? One poster on this site have posted some nice action shots from soccer games using the 6D so I was wondering how the 6D2 compares against the 5DIV or 7D2.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Aug 15, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Another helpful guide, Grant. The time you put into these is appreciated.
> 
> You seem to have a nice range of Canon bodies there, so what is your initial thought on the utility of the 6D2 AF tracking? One poster on this site have posted some nice action shots from soccer games using the 6D so I was wondering how the 6D2 compares against the 5DIV or 7D2.



Hi Mike, so far I have not spent enough hours using the 6Dmk2 to be totally confident in my take on the autofocus system, but my feeling is that if I compare it to a 5d4 or 7d2, that the initial AF drive of the lens happens just a little bit faster on those other two cameras. It is not enough of a difference that it would bother me, and I really only notice it when I switch between them.

Then, I have found that the 45Pt AF system in the 80D for sure (and seemingly similar so far but from limited use) does not find focus as quickly or as accurately as the 65pt system in the 7d2 and the 61pt AF system in the 5d4 when I am shooting against the sun - even slightly clouded over sun in the frame. Most times I have managed to work around this by changing my angle a bit, or changing AF Area grouping from Single Pt to a group, or by changing where I place my AF point.

With regard to focus tracking fast-moving subjects, I am quite confident in the 45pt AF system when I am using the 80D and have managed good results with some very fast birds at quite close range including African skimmers. I was shooting with the sun behind me. I have been getting best results by using Single Pt AF as well as AF Zone when I have enough depth of field. What I quite like about the 45 Pt system so far is that although it is a little slower to lock on, it seems quite stable. So far the focusing feels at least as good on the 6Dmk2 as the 80D but I will have a better-based opinion after more extended shooting time. 

So far nothing has led me to feel that I could not capture fast action with the 45 pt AF system on the 6d2 or I would not be confident of working with the camera. It will serve a multi-purpose role for us and we need it to be good enough for action photography . I am hoping that the larger pixel pitch of the 6Dmk2 sensor is going to translate to a better keeper rate with fast subjects than the 80D.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Aug 15, 2017)

Secure GSM
I think if you have specific AF scenarios that you like to revert to, then for sure using C1 and C2 will be a good way to do it.
I am totally in agreement with you regarding the lack of AF multicontroller - I am really hoping that someday soon Canon gives us a camera with a swivel-tilt screen AND the regular multi-controller.
Even as it stands now, with regard to placement of the buttons and some differences in configuration options, the differences in control locations and options has never been greater between Canon's range of bodies, in my opinion anyway. An example would be the ISO button, on the 5D4 and 5D3 it is second from the right in the button row, in the 6D2 it is now third from the right. It can makes it a little more difficult to shoot them side by side...but I hope that perhaps some firmware updates might bring things a little closer together in terms of configuration and ergonomic options.

I read what you say concerning the second card, fortunately we have not had any drastic card failures with our cards and the wild animals we shoot would not be angry with us if we did lose some images accidentally 
The rest of the differences are less critical to me and we kind of accept them at that price level.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you Grant. It does put the 6D2 in perspective.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Aug 15, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Thank you Grant. It does put the 6D2 in perspective.


With my wife Helena and I both shooting, whenever it is possible we like to shoot with three bodies each. That way we can mount our longest telephoto on one body, a telephoto zoom like the EF 100-400 or 70-200 on the second body, and then a wide-angle zoom lens on the third body. That way we are more likely to be ready for unexpected opportunities, and we can make the most of any sighting without having to move around too much ourselves. We also can avoid dust, moisture and wear and tear on our gear a bit more if we are not changing lenses back and forth in the field. For this reason we have quite a good collection of modern Canon bodies. 
So whilst it would be great to just have 6 of 1DX bodies for our wildlife photography, lots of factors mitigate against that - high cost, bulk, weight, batteries etc. We each own a single 1DX, and then make use of cameras in 5D range as well as the 7Dmk2 (and the 80D) but the 6Dmk2 looks as if it is going to replace the 80D for sure for us. Having all full-frame cameras helps us not get caught out with a crop body camera on a slow lens when the light is low, or similar scenarios...

cheers
Grant


----------

